
Kdenlive, the Linux video editor I want to use (2015) - networked
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2876381/opensource-subnet/review-kdenlive-the-linux-video-editor-i-want-to-use.html
======
blakeyrat
So the number one most important feature is, "it doesn't constantly crash!"

Not very complimentary to the Linux software market there.

